# Adebayor al Real Madrid. Clamorosa gaffe a QSVS. Video.



## admin (3 Settembre 2016)

Clamorosa gaffe in onda, in diretta, nel corso della trasmissione QSVS. Negli ultimissimi minuti del calciomercato 2016, il "giornalista" in studio ha annunciato il "colpo" di mercato del Real Madrid: Adebayor. Poi, una volta accortosi della gaffe, lo stesso giornalista ha dato la colpa ai social network. La gaffe è arrivata anche in Spagna.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Love (3 Settembre 2016)

ahuahuahaua...


----------



## sballotello (3 Settembre 2016)

ridicoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2016)

Questi son quelli a cui dare credito , ripeto ( perché li conosco ) questi ne sanno meno di noi .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Settembre 2016)

Che figura. Da non credere.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (3 Settembre 2016)

Galliani già si segava all'idea di chiederglielo in prestito tra un paio d'anni...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Settembre 2016)

Sbaglio o è la stessa trasmissione dove il sapiente Ravezzani ci prendeva x il culo?


----------



## medjai (3 Settembre 2016)

Ma come si fa? Non ha nessun senso. Adebayor ragazzi, ma chi ci crede?


----------



## hiei87 (3 Settembre 2016)

La cosa più assurda è il tipo che rimane spiazzato perchè convinto che l'anno prossimo Adebayor sarebbe andato all'inda.
Se la gaffe di chi da la notizia è fantozziana, ha comunque dietro una spiegazione. La reazione del tipo invece è del tutto grottesca e surreale.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2016)

Patetici.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Settembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è il tipo che rimane spiazzato perchè convinto che l'anno prossimo Adebayor sarebbe andato all'inda.
> Se la gaffe di chi da la notizia è fantozziana, ha comunque dietro una spiegazione. La reazione del tipo invece è del tutto grottesca e surreale.



Quoto ahahahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Settembre 2016)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Che incompetenti...


----------

